
A Well-Regulated Apocalypse: The Code of Emergency Federal Regulations (2016) - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2016/11/regulating-the-apocalypse-inside-the-code-of-emergency-federal-regulations/
======
CaliforniaKarl
Obligatory Wendover Productions plug: “How the US Government Will Survive
Doomsday” [2017] [https://youtu.be/j48Z3W35FI0](https://youtu.be/j48Z3W35FI0)

